# Tempestade de Gelo - Suiça - 2005



## Bruno Campos (25 Jul 2006 às 11:04)

N sei se já viram estas imagens.
Anda por aí a circular um pps pela net!

realmente FANTASTICAS


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Jul 2006 às 11:07)

Vamos dar uma voltinha de carro


----------



## VII (25 Jul 2006 às 14:04)

Já tinha visto essas fotos por aí.
São de ficar de boca aberta. 
Imagino as temperaturas sentidas.


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2006 às 16:14)

Essas fotos já são famosas  
Essa enorme quantidade de gelo que cobre tudo não foi produzida pela chuva, mas sim pela água do lago quando esta é atirada para a margem em situações de vento muito forte.
Mas a chuva com congelação também produz cenários semelhantes, embora menos espectaculares.


----------



## Minho (25 Jul 2006 às 18:52)

Também já as conhecia. Nunca me canso de as ver. Já era altura de estarem no forúm   

Bruno: Por falar em fotos, tens de postar de novo aquela imagem da super-celula que fotografaste em Setembro de 2004


----------



## Iceberg (25 Jul 2006 às 19:07)

De facto, estas imagens são já muito famosas, e julgo não se tratar de chuva gelada, mas talvez da acção provocada pela elevada humidade desse lago, talvez situado no interior alpino, que conjugado com baixíssimas temperaturas desse lugar (provavelmente situado a uma altitude elevada), provocou esse fenómeno espantoso.

Estão a imaginar a marginal da Foz do Douro ou a Costa da Caparica nesse estado?


----------



## Fil (26 Jul 2006 às 01:16)

Quem não conhece essas imagens, são um clássico..  

São realmente espectaculares, foi em Genebra e aconteceu na noite de 26 para 27 de Janeiro de 2005, dia que também foi de muito frio na Peninsula Ibérica:






Mais algumas fotos do acontecimento:





















Pobre Mercedes  




















Como o Dan disse, o que aconteceu foi mais ou menos isto:


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Jul 2006 às 08:36)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Essas fotos já são famosas
> Essa enorme quantidade de gelo que cobre tudo não foi produzida pela chuva, mas sim pela água do lago quando esta é atirada para a margem em situações de vento muito forte.
> Mas a chuva com congelação também produz cenários semelhantes, embora menos espectaculares.




Sim, provavelmente foi esse o motivo, mas as condições deveriam ser de extremo frio, como podemos ver no post do fil, pq a água ao entrar em contacto com as superfícies congelava de imediato, acumulando gelo sobre gelo, provocando este efeito espectacular.


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Jul 2006 às 08:38)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Também já as conhecia. Nunca me canso de as ver. Já era altura de estarem no forúm
> 
> Bruno: Por falar em fotos, tens de postar de novo aquela imagem da super-celula que fotografaste em Setembro de 2004




Qdo o forum foi ao ar, perdeu-se esse e muito outro material...

Mas Tá combinado  
Amanha trato disso... tb já tenho saudades de a ver


----------



## Seringador (8 Ago 2006 às 18:00)

E o tamanho deste granizo em Leipzig neste pequeno filme e, pela queda na água, o tamanho das pedras deve ser enorme!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2008 às 21:53)

Não tenho informação de quando foi ao certo mas pelo que sei foi em meados de Fevereiro de 2005. Uma tempestade de gelo atingiu Genebra, na Suiça...
Deixo aqui algumas das impressionantes fotos que encontrei: (pena que não haja muitos dados na internet)









































tambem gostava de lá ter estado!


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2008 às 21:59)

Ena pah! Brutal!

Que absurdo!! 

Olha acordar um dia de manhã e deparar-me com um cenário assim... Ia pensar que estava a sonhar...lol
E ia chegar à conclusão que estava mesmo...


----------



## Minho (7 Jan 2008 às 22:08)

Neste post tens mais informação sobre esse evento que vale sempre a pena recordar


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2008 às 23:15)

Boa noite... não tinha informação de que algumas imagens já se situavam no fórum, mas é sempre bem recordar...
Pois é... não é normal darem atenção a ondas de frio, dão muito mais a ondas de calor, até parece que gostam

AnDré, se queres um dia acordar com um cenário assim, é facil... espera uns 10 anos!

TENHAM ESPERANÇA PESSOAL, A CORRENTE DO GOLFO NÃO É INCANSÁVEL, ELA UM DIA IRÁ PARAR, OU NO MÍNIMO ABRANDAR!!


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Jan 2008 às 08:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> se fosse uma vaga de calor até encontrarias quantos caracois morreram...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2008 às 09:00)

Gilmet disse:


> AnDré, se queres um dia acordar com um cenário assim, é facil... espera uns 10 anos!
> 
> TENHAM ESPERANÇA PESSOAL, A CORRENTE DO GOLFO NÃO É INCANSÁVEL, ELA UM DIA IRÁ PARAR, OU NO MÍNIMO ABRANDAR!!




Mas como é que se pára uma corrente assim??

Eu tenho uma ideia

E se pusessemos uma bomba atómica no istmo (que une a América do Norte à América do Sul), juntando assim as correntes do pacifico com as correntes do Atlântico?

Acho que em menos de nada teriamos icebergs ao largo da nossa costa!


----------



## Johnny (18 Dez 2009 às 01:07)

*Re: Frio e Neve 15/16 Dezembro 2009 (Evento Norberto)*

Isto sim é uma tempestade de gelo...


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2009 às 07:59)

*Re: Frio e Neve 15/16 Dezembro 2009 (Evento Norberto)*



Johnny disse:


> Isto sim é uma tempestade de gelo...



Isso foi o resultado do congelamento da água do lago num dia de muito vento e com forte ondulação, não resultou de precipitação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

*Re: Frio e Neve 15/16 Dezembro 2009 (Evento Norberto)*



Johnny disse:


> Isto sim é uma tempestade de gelo...



Já conhecia, mas é absolutamente lindo.


----------



## Manuel59 (1 Fev 2010 às 21:48)

VII disse:


> Já tinha visto essas fotos por aí.
> São de ficar de boca aberta.
> Imagino as temperaturas sentidas.




Olá amigo,eu já vivo na Suiça á alguns anos e posso garantir que mesmo com este gelo todo é mais fácil viver na Suiça,pois aguenta-se melhor 14 ou 15 graus negativos que em Portugal . ou 4 negativos.
Espero que tenha sido util.
Um abraço


----------

